# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Francia quiere variar su mix. Para el 2023, incrementa las renovables y disminuye la nuclear.

## termopar

> *Francia aprueba licitaciones solares para alcanzar los 20 GW en 2023*
> La ministra francesa de Medio Ambiente y Energía, Ségolène Royal, ha anunciado esta semana la aprobación de una serie de nuevas licitaciones solares en Francia para el desarrollo de diversas aplicaciones fotovoltaicas. El objetivo de Francia es triplicar su capacidad de energía solar fotovoltaica a 20 GW en 2023, y espera que, con las nuevas ofertas , se llegue a los 10,2 GW  en 2018, y entre 18,2 a 20,2 GW en 2023.
> 
> Otras licitaciones anunciadas tienen como objetivo apoyar al sector de la energía fotovoltaica integrada en los edificios, a las que el Gobierno francés prevé destinar 450 MW en los próximos tres años. Otra licitación estará dirigida exclusivamente al sector de autoconsumo del país, sobre todo en C & I y la agricultura, mientras que saldrá a concurso 1 GW de fotovoltaica anual para montaje en suelo durante los próximos seis años. Así mismo, también se contempla una licitación de 50 MW adicionales de almacenamiento + solar para los territorios franceses de ultramar.
> 
> Este conjunto de ayudas al desarrollo de la energía solar sigue la ronda previa de licitaciones introducida por primera vez en 2014 y que ha atraído en conjunto más de 1.000 millones de inversión en la industria de la energía solar fotovoltaica francesa. Los expertos en el país creen que la certeza que ofrece este enfoque se ganará el favor de los inversores aún más, por lo que ayudará a impulsar la instalación de sistema de montaje en tierra y de integración arquitectónica de Francia.
> 
> Los planes fueron anunciados por primera vez por el Consejo Superior de la Energía (CSE) en abril , que describía, además, el uso de la energía solar y eólica. Sin embargo, el CSE confirmó que no habrá cierre de plantas nucleares antes de 2019, pero afirmó que la participación de la energía nuclear en el mix energético se reducirá del 75% actual al 50% en 2025.
> 
> Para la energía solar, la meta de potencia acumulada para 2023 es relativamente ambiciosa y ciertamente alcanzable. Francia actualmente tiene poco más de 6,2 GW de capacidad fotovoltaica instalada, de acuerdo con las cifras oficiales del operador de la red RTE, habiendo añadido algo menos de 1 GW en 2015. Bloomberg New Energy Finance (BNEF) espera  que Francia añada 1 GW de nueva capacidad este año, pero se confía en que las nuevas licitaciones aceleren el ritmo de nuevas instalaciones.


Referencia: http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/fr...20-gw-en-2023/

Por qué querrá Francia bajar su potencia nuclear?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Por qué querrá Francia bajar su potencia nuclear?


¿Tal vez para cumplir con los compromisos adquiridos en Bruselas en el marco de las energías renovables? Lo que me sorprende es que quieran hacerlo con energía solar, cuando su rendimiento será bastante peor que aquí quitando en las regiones meditarrénas de Languedoc-Rosellón, la Provenza y la Costa Azul. La eólica se supone debería tener mucho mayor potencial en la zona francesa del Canal...  la Bretaña, Normandía o el Paso de Calais. O potenciar la hidráulica en los Alpes, Pirineos. No sé, creo que tienen mejores opciones que meter más solar, pero ellos allá. Lo que es seguro es que no van a abandonar la energía nuclear, eso ya te lo garantizo.









SolarGIS © 2011 GeoModel Solar s.r.o.

----------


## termopar

> ¿Tal vez para cumplir con los compromisos adquiridos en Bruselas en el marco de las energías renovables?


Los compromisos son para eliminar CO2, no tiene nada que ver. Creo que es simplemente porque es más barata y sustituye tanto al carbon y gas como a los reactores que se deban cerrar por inseguros. Bajar del 75% al 50% es un descenso muy fuerte. No creo que se comprometa ninguna central nuclear nueva en Francia hasta el 2025.

----------

